# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Ερώτηση για αλκοολισμό

## buk

Γεια σας.Αν κάποιος πίνει μέρα παρα μέρα υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον πιάσουν στερητικά?

----------


## Macgyver

Εξαρταται την ποσοτητα , και το ποσο καιρο πινει .........

----------


## buk

> Εξαρταται την ποσοτητα , και το ποσο καιρο πινει .........


Μεγάλες ποσότητες.Πάνω απο 3 χρόνια

----------


## buk

Επίσης διάβασα κάπου πως αν ποτέ δεν πίνεις κάθε μερα αλλά μέρα παρα μέρα δεν μπορείς να πάθεις στερητικά επειδή αφήνεις το νευρολογικό σου σύστημα να επιστρέψει στα φυσιολογικά.Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο ισχύει αυτό αλλά ακούγετε λογικό.

----------


## nick190813

λογικα θα παθεις στεριτικο συνδρομο ,αλλα μικρο ,δεν θα ειναι πολυ δυσαρεστο δλδ..
γτ ρωτας?σκεφτεσαι να κοψεις το αλκοολ?
και εγω επινα πολυ και μολις το εκοψα με επιασε πολυ μικρο στερητικο

----------


## Macgyver

> Μεγάλες ποσότητες.Πάνω απο 3 χρόνια


Κι εγω επινα κρασι , 400lt /χρονο , επι 5-6 χρονια , και οταν το εκοψα , το 10 , δεν ειχα σωματικο στερητικο , ψυχολογικο , ναι .......λαιτ ομως ......

----------


## buk

Έπινα για κάπου 2 χρόνια απο το πρωί εως το βράδυ οπου κατέληξα στην τελική σε κλινική αποτοξίνωσης.Δεν σκέφτομαι να το κόψω ποτε να σου πω την αλήθεια απλά προσπαθώ να βρω ενα σύστημα για να μην με πιάσουν ποτε τα στερητικά.

----------


## nick190813

πρεπει να το κοψεις αλλιως θα πας απο συκωτι

----------


## PAPA

> πρεπει να το κοψεις αλλιως θα πας απο συκωτι


Συμφωνώ με νικ , γενικότερα δεν κάνει καλό! Εγώ κάπνιζα χρόνια αλλά το έκοψα! Δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό. Θέληση να υπάρχει!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Remedy

> Έπινα για κάπου 2 χρόνια απο το πρωί εως το βράδυ οπου κατέληξα στην τελική σε κλινική αποτοξίνωσης.Δεν σκέφτομαι να το κόψω ποτε να σου πω την αλήθεια απλά προσπαθώ να βρω ενα σύστημα για να μην με πιάσουν ποτε τα στερητικά.


exm
στερητικα σε πιανουν αν το κοψεις.
αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να το κοψεις, πως να σε πιασουν στερητικα?
μονο τα στερητικα σε απασχολουν? η υγεια σου δεν σε ανησυχει?

----------


## buk

> exm
> στερητικα σε πιανουν αν το κοψεις.
> αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να το κοψεις, πως να σε πιασουν στερητικα?
> μονο τα στερητικα σε απασχολουν? η υγεια σου δεν σε ανησυχει?



Aπλά λογο του οικονομικού επειδή δεν ειμαι σε άνεση και αν ποτέ φτάσω στο σημείο να μην εχω χρήματα να μην με επηρεάσουν τα στερητικά.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι κ η συνηθεια κ ολας.

----------


## anxious android

άνευ ιατρικής γνωμάτευσης, αλλά εγώ είχα τρόμο κυρίως στα χέρια και στο κεφάλι, που απέδιδα σε χρόνια κατανάλωση. ίσως και κάποια ψυχολογικά για τον ίδιο λόγο.

πίνω πιο μετρημένα πλέον.

----------


## anxious android

άνευ ιατρικής γνωμάτευσης, αλλα εγω είχα τρόμο στα χέρια κυρίως και στο κεφάλι, που αποδίδω σε χρόνια κατανάλωση. πιθάνοτατα και λοιπά ψυχολογικά...

πινω πιο μετρημένα πλέον.

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω δεν παρουσιασα τιποτα απολυτως , ισως επειδη το κραταγα με χιλια ζορια στο κρασι , αντε μια στις δεκα τσιπουρο , δεν πηγα σε πιο σκληρα , αλλα μειωση στο αλκοολ , δεν υπαρχει , η το κοβεις εντελως , η οχι , μια φορα αλκοολικος , παντα αλκοολικος ...........στην πρωτη αναποδια , ξανακυλας , αν διατηρεις επαφη με το αλκοολ ........

----------


## Macgyver

> Συμφωνώ με νικ , γενικότερα δεν κάνει καλό! Εγώ κάπνιζα χρόνια αλλά το έκοψα! Δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό. Θέληση να υπάρχει!!!!!!!!!!!!


Οχι Δημητρα , καμμια σχεση με τσιγαρο , ειναι φοβερο το αλκοολ , ισως χειροτερο κι απο ναρκωτικα στην διακοπη του , απο αυτους που καταληγουν στην αποτοξινωση , ενα 85% ξανακυλα , ενω μονο ενα 1-2% το κοβουν ιδιαις δυναμεις .........Αγγελος ..

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Εγω δεν παρουσιασα τιποτα απολυτως , ισως επειδη το κραταγα με χιλια ζορια στο κρασι , αντε μια στις δεκα τσιπουρο , δεν πηγα σε πιο σκληρα , αλλα μειωση στο αλκοολ , δεν υπαρχει , η το κοβεις εντελως , η οχι , μια φορα αλκοολικος , παντα αλκοολικος ...........στην πρωτη αναποδια , ξανακυλας , αν διατηρεις επαφη με το αλκοολ ........


Και με το τσιγάρο συμβαίνει αυτό, άμα διατηρήσεις επαφή.....

----------


## Macgyver

> Και με το τσιγάρο συμβαίνει αυτό, άμα διατηρήσεις επαφή.....


Δεν αντιλεγω , δεν καπνιζω , για να το λες ομως .................................. αλλα σε μια ' ειδικη ' που ειχα παει να μου κοψει το αλκοολ , με topamac , ανεπιτυχως βεβαια , μονος τοκοψα τελικως , μου ειπε οτι το αλκοολ ειναι 3 φορες δυσκολοτερο απο το τσιγαρο να το κοψεις , γιατι δρα στους υποδοχεις της ντοπαμινης ( το αλκοολ ) , εκει που δρα και η κοκαινη .....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν αντιλεγω , δεν καπνιζω , για να το λες ομως .................................. αλλα σε μια ' ειδικη ' που ειχα παει να μου κοψει το αλκοολ , με topamac , ανεπιτυχως βεβαια , μονος τοκοψα τελικως , μου ειπε οτι το αλκοολ ειναι 3 φορες δυσκολοτερο απο το τσιγαρο να το κοψεις , γιατι δρα στους υποδοχεις της ντοπαμινης ( το αλκοολ ) , εκει που δρα και η κοκαινη .....


Ναι η δυσκολία για να το κόψεις φαντάζομαι θα είναι μεγαλύτερη...άλλα άμα το μειώσεις το ίδιο εύκολα το αυξάνεις για όλα?

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι η δυσκολία για να το κόψεις φαντάζομαι θα είναι μεγαλύτερη...άλλα άμα το μειώσεις το ίδιο εύκολα το αυξάνεις για όλα?


Δεν το ξερω αυτο , διοτι ουτε εχω καπνισει , ουτε εχω μπλεξει με ναρκωτικα , μονο απο αλκοολ ξερω , κρασι μαλιστα , αμα με ρωτησεις για 40αρια ποτα , ( 40% αλκοολ , ουισκι , βοτκα , τζην κλπ. ) , παλι θαπαντησω δεν ξερω ........αλκοολικος με κρασι παντως , δεν νοειται , παντα προχωρας σε 40αρια , οποτε , μπορει και να μην υπηρξα αλκοολικος , αφου ειχα καποιον ελεγχο , στο τι θαπιω , και κατεγραφα τι επινα καθα μερα ( ! ) ,αλλα το κακο , ειναι οτι επινα κανα διλιτρο κρασι , με καμμια 10αρια ζαναξ ........αυτο , γι αυτους που νομιζουν οτι θα παθεις κατι αν πιεις αλκοολ , με ηρεμιστικα , επαιρνα και το αντικαταθλιπτικακι μου , μαζι ολα , τουρλου τουρλου , και οδηγουσα την μηχανη μου , γιαυτο εχω πεσει/τρακαρει καμια 15αρια φορες , και 5 φορες κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο , με πηγαν , δεν πηγα , αναισθητο ................ μετα, ας μου πει καποιος οτι δεν υπαρχει καποια ανωτερη δυναμη που με φυλαγε , απωλειες υλικες μονον , παντα ημουν πιστος , μονο τα δυο μπροστινα δοντια εσπασα , 3 φορες ομως , στο τελος αφησα τα προχειρα , αφου λεω θα τα ξανασπασω !! εκανα εμφυτευσεις , δυο , το 10 , που τοκοψα .............εδω , μια τουμπα τρως , νηφαλιος , και σακατευεσαι .....

----------


## buk

> Δεν το ξερω αυτο , διοτι ουτε εχω καπνισει , ουτε εχω μπλεξει με ναρκωτικα , μονο απο αλκοολ ξερω , κρασι μαλιστα , αμα με ρωτησεις για 40αρια ποτα , ( 40% αλκοολ , ουισκι , βοτκα , τζην κλπ. ) , παλι θαπαντησω δεν ξερω ........αλκοολικος με κρασι παντως , δεν νοειται , παντα προχωρας σε 40αρια , οποτε , μπορει και να μην υπηρξα αλκοολικος , αφου ειχα καποιον ελεγχο , στο τι θαπιω , και κατεγραφα τι επινα καθα μερα ( ! ) ,αλλα το κακο , ειναι οτι επινα κανα διλιτρο κρασι , με καμμια 10αρια ζαναξ ........αυτο , γι αυτους που νομιζουν οτι θα παθεις κατι αν πιεις αλκοολ , με ηρεμιστικα , επαιρνα και το αντικαταθλιπτικακι μου , μαζι ολα , τουρλου τουρλου , και οδηγουσα την μηχανη μου , γιαυτο εχω πεσει/τρακαρει καμια 15αρια φορες , και 5 φορες κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο , με πηγαν , δεν πηγα , αναισθητο ................ μετα, ας μου πει καποιος οτι δεν υπαρχει καποια ανωτερη δυναμη που με φυλαγε , απωλειες υλικες μονον , παντα ημουν πιστος , μονο τα δυο μπροστινα δοντια εσπασα , 3 φορες ομως , στο τελος αφησα τα προχειρα , αφου λεω θα τα ξανασπασω !! εκανα εμφυτευσεις , δυο , το 10 , που τοκοψα .............εδω , μια τουμπα τρως , νηφαλιος , και σακατευεσαι .....



Δεν έχει σχέση το τι πίνεις.Το θέμα είναι πόσο το σκεφτόσουν οταν δεν μπορούσες να πιεις.Εγω το σκεφτόμουν ολη την ώρα, μέχρι και οταν κοιμόμουν ονειρευόμουν πως έπινα.Εκεί φένετε ο αλκοολικός.Οχι στην ποσότητα η το πόσο συχνα το κανει

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εσύ δεν θες να το κόψεις επειδή σ΄αρέσει ή ότι φοβάσαι τα στερητικά κλπ? Η θες να το κόψεις?

----------


## buk

> Εσύ δεν θες να το κόψεις επειδή σ΄αρέσει ή ότι φοβάσαι τα στερητικά κλπ? Η θες να το κόψεις?


Δεν θα το κόψω ποτε φίλε.Απλά επειδή δεν είμαι σε οικονομική ανεση το κάνω αυτο για να μην με πιάσουν τα στερητικά αν κάποια στιγμή δεν έχω χρήματα.Παλιά που έιχα μια δουλειά ειχα χρήματα και μπορουσα να πίνω καθημερινα.

----------


## black_adder

> Δεν έχει σχέση το τι πίνεις.Το θέμα είναι πόσο το σκεφτόσουν οταν δεν μπορούσες να πιεις.Εγω το σκεφτόμουν ολη την ώρα, μέχρι και οταν κοιμόμουν ονειρευόμουν πως έπινα.Εκεί φένετε ο αλκοολικός.Οχι στην ποσότητα η το πόσο συχνα το κανει


πολύ σωστό...



> Δεν θα το κόψω ποτε φίλε.Απλά επειδή δεν είμαι σε οικονομική ανεση το κάνω αυτο για να μην με πιάσουν τα στερητικά αν κάποια στιγμή δεν έχω χρήματα.Παλιά που είχα μια δουλειά ειχα χρήματα και μπορουσα να πίνω καθημερινα.


ok αν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα σου εγώ όταν ξέμενα από χρήματα άρχιζα να πουλάω πράγματα στο μοναστηράκι. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι για να εξοικονομήσει κάνεις χρήματα αλλά υποτίθεται εδώ είναι φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν θα το κόψω ποτε φίλε.Απλά επειδή δεν είμαι σε οικονομική ανεση το κάνω αυτο για να μην με πιάσουν τα στερητικά αν κάποια στιγμή δεν έχω χρήματα.Παλιά που έιχα μια δουλειά ειχα χρήματα και μπορουσα να πίνω καθημερινα.


Kαι ούτε θες να μειώσεις τις ποσότητες? Δεν θες ,πιστεύεις ότι δεν μπορείς?

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν θα το κόψω ποτε φίλε.Απλά επειδή δεν είμαι σε οικονομική ανεση το κάνω αυτο για να μην με πιάσουν τα στερητικά αν κάποια στιγμή δεν έχω χρήματα.Παλιά που έιχα μια δουλειά ειχα χρήματα και μπορουσα να πίνω καθημερινα.


και γιατι δεν θες να το κοψεις ποτε?δεν θα σ κανει καλο...και εγω πριν επινα ασταματητα για δυο χρονια...επινα ασταματητα ,ειχα χαλασει χιλιαδες ευρω..βεβαια να μην λεω ψεματα το ευχαριστιομουν κιολας περναγα ωραια στα π[αρτυ π πηγαινα..αλλα φοβηθηκα μην παθω τπτ..και τελικα το εκοψα....δεν ξερω σ τι σημειο ειχα φτασει ...αλλα στερητικα επαθα μονο τον πρωτο μηνα και λιγα..ενατξει το σκεφτομουνα ..και απλα επινα κανα μπυρακι...

μην αγχωνεσαι για τα στερητικα θα σ πιασουν για κανα διμηνο πιστευω και δεν ειναι και πολυ μεγαλα..εκτος αν πινεις τεραστιες ποσοτητες..τοτε ναι θα σ πιασουν

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν έχει σχέση το τι πίνεις.Το θέμα είναι πόσο το σκεφτόσουν οταν δεν μπορούσες να πιεις.Εγω το σκεφτόμουν ολη την ώρα, μέχρι και οταν κοιμόμουν ονειρευόμουν πως έπινα.Εκεί φένετε ο αλκοολικός.Οχι στην ποσότητα η το πόσο συχνα το κανει


Για να το λες ..............παντως , κι μενα , τοτε , η ζωη μου περιστρεφοταν γυρω απο το αλκοολ , και τωρα , καμμια φορα το σκεφτομαι , αμα πληττω , αλλα δεν ξανακυλω , θεωρω οτι περασα μια φαση , και χαιρομαι που ειμαι αθικτος , αλλα η τυχη δεν κρατα για παντα .............αρκετα την προκαλεσα .....

----------


## tak71

Φίλε, αυτό σκέφτεσαι; Ότι αν δεν έχεις λεφτά κάποια μέρα θα σε πιάσουν στερητικά, ή ότι δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις κεφάλι;

----------


## buk

> Φίλε, αυτό σκέφτεσαι; Ότι αν δεν έχεις λεφτά κάποια μέρα θα σε πιάσουν στερητικά, ή ότι δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις κεφάλι;


και τα δυο

----------


## cdeleted29517

> και τα δυο


Ε κάτσε ξαφνικά θα μείνεις χωρίς λεφτά?

----------


## buk

> Ε κάτσε ξαφνικά θα μείνεις χωρίς λεφτά?


Ειμαι σχετικα κοντα στο να τελειώσουν.Τα λεφτά που ειχα μαζέψει απο την παλια δουλειά μου δηλαδη.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ε πίνε ανά τρεις ημέρες κλπ τότε...γιατί να πίνεις κάθε μέρα λιγότερες ποσότητες χειρότερο δεν είναι από άποψη εθισμού? Και αν δεν έχεις λεφτά δηλαδή να το πας στη μία φορά ανά 2,3,5 μέρες κλπ...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Αλλά από άποψη συκωτιού παίζει να ναι και χειρότερο......

----------


## buk

> Ε πίνε ανά τρεις ημέρες κλπ τότε...γιατί να πίνεις κάθε μέρα λιγότερες ποσότητες χειρότερο δεν είναι από άποψη εθισμού? Και αν δεν έχεις λεφτά δηλαδή να το πας στη μία φορά ανά 2,3,5 μέρες κλπ...



Μέρα παρα μέρα πινω μεγάλες ποσότητες.Ποτε δεν πινω μικρη ποσοτητα.Αν αρχισω τελιωσε.Παει μεχρι το τελος.

----------


## Macgyver

> Αλλά από άποψη συκωτιού παίζει να ναι και χειρότερο......


Ειχα ρωτησει γιατρο , παιδικο φιλο , την εποχη που επινα , και μουχε πει , καλυτερα για το σηκωτι να πινεις μια φορα καθε βδομαδα , η καθε 4 μερες αρκετα ( εφ οσον εχεις αποφασισει να πινεις ) , παρα καθε μερα καμποσο , η και μερα παρα μερα , πρεπει να δινεις χρονο στο σηκωτι να ξεκουραστει ............. για τον buk το γραφω ........... το σηκωτι εχει τεραστιες δυνατοτητες αναπλασης , καθε 6 βδομαδες , αναπλαθεται εξ ολοκληρου , το μονο οργανο , που εχει αυτην την ιδιοτητα , αλλα αμα το πλακωνεις συνεχως στα αλκοολια , καποια στιγμη δεν αντεχει , και ειναι μη αναστρεψιμες οι ζημιες .....................

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ναι καλύτερο είναι για το συκώτι πχ να πίνω ένα ποτό την μέρα ή 7 ποτά μια φορά την εβδομάδα?

----------


## buk

> Ειχα ρωτησει γιατρο , παιδικο φιλο , την εποχη που επινα , και μουχε πει , καλυτερα για το σηκωτι να πινεις μια φορα καθε βδομαδα , η καθε 4 μερες αρκετα ( εφ οσον εχεις αποφασισει να πινεις ) , παρα καθε μερα καμποσο , η και μερα παρα μερα , πρεπει να δινεις χρονο στο σηκωτι να ξεκουραστει ............. για τον buk το γραφω ........... το σηκωτι εχει τεραστιες δυνατοτητες αναπλασης , καθε 6 βδομαδες , αναπλαθεται εξ ολοκληρου , το μονο οργανο , που εχει αυτην την ιδιοτητα , αλλα αμα το πλακωνεις συνεχως στα αλκοολια , καποια στιγμη δεν αντεχει , και ειναι μη αναστρεψιμες οι ζημιες .....................


Δύσκολο μου φενετε καθε βδομάδα η καθε 4 μέρες.Εδω την μία μερα καθε τοσο που είμαι νηφαλιος το σκεφτομε ολη την ωρα και περιμενω να φτασει η επομενη μερα σαν τρελος

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι καλύτερο είναι για το συκώτι πχ να πίνω ένα ποτό την μέρα ή 7 ποτά μια φορά την εβδομάδα?


Αν μιλαμε για ενα ποτακι μονο , μικρη ποσοτητα , πιο καλα ενα / μερα , σαφως ...... αναφερομουν σε μακραν μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες , οχι οτι θα σου βλαψουν το συκωτι 7 ποτα μαζεμενα βεβαια , εχει μια βδομαδα το συκωτι να ξεκουραστει , εξαρταται τι ειναι τα 7 ποτα σαν συνολο , δλδ ποσο αλκοολ μαζευεται , αν μιλαμε για 0.7 lt ουισκι , ειναι πολυ , ακομη και εγω, οταν επινα , δεν αντεχα τετοια ποσοτητα .................................................. ..................... παει και με το βαρος , και το φυλο , οσο πιο πολυ βαρος εχεις , τοσο πιο πολυ αλκοολ αντεχεις , και οι γυναικες , επειδη εχουν 10% παραπανω λιπος απ τους αντρες , το αλκοολ , εχει την ταση να αποθηκευεται στους λιπωδεις ιστους , αρα οι γυναικες ειναι πιο ευαλωτες στο αλκοολ ............και το αλκοολ , μπορει να βλαψει το ανθρωπινο σωμα σε πολλα σημεια , ειχα διαβασει για 60 σημεια , αλλα πρωτο στην λιστα ειναι το παγκρεας , μια οξεια παγκρεατιτιδα ομως , την καταλαβαινεις , διοτι δινει πονο , το συκωτι , δεν δινει ποτε πονο , οπως και στον εγκεφαλο , μακροπροθεσμα μπορει ναχεις επιπτωσεις στην μνημη , στην ικανοτητα συγκεντρωσης κλπ.κλπ.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δύσκολο μου φενετε καθε βδομάδα η καθε 4 μέρες.Εδω την μία μερα καθε τοσο που είμαι νηφαλιος το σκεφτομε ολη την ωρα και περιμενω να φτασει η επομενη μερα σαν τρελος



Σου φαινεται δυσκολο , διοτι εισαι εθισμενος στο αλκοολ , και οσο πιοο νεος εθιστεις στο αλκοολ , τοσο πιο δυσκολα το διακοπτεις ,.........εγω , που το αρχισα στα 44 μου χρονια , στα 49 , το εκοψα σχετικα ευκολα , σχετικα παντα .........ευκολο δεν ειναι , αν εχεις εθιστει , και ο ψυχολογικος εθισμος , ειναι μακραν ισχυροτερος του σωματικου ........

----------


## καθρεπτης

Ωραίο θέμα... "Ζητούνται συμβουλές για να συνεχίσω την χρήση αλκοόλ" και όλοι απαντάτε

----------


## Macgyver

> Ωραίο θέμα... "Ζητούνται συμβουλές για να συνεχίσω την χρήση αλκοόλ" και όλοι απαντάτε


 Απαντω , διοτι αν δεν θελει ο ιδιος να διακοψει την χρηση αλκοολ , δεν μπορει κανεις να τον πεισει για το αντιθετο , απλως του λες τι ειναι ασφαλεστερο ................τζαμπα λογια η πειθω για διακοπη , αν κρινω απο μενα , και σεβομαι την ελευθερη βουληση του καθενος , οποιαδηποτε κι αν ειναι αυτη , αν θελει να πηδηξει απο μια ταρατσα , δεν ειμαι εγω αυτος που θα τον μεταπεισει , οπως δεν μπορει κανεις να με μεταπεισει απ το να κινουμαι με 300-310 χλμ/ωρα στην Εθνικη με την μηχανη μου ................. το αλκοολ , το εκοψα οταν ΕΓΩ ηθελα , πριν , δεν ακουγα κανεναν , απλα γινοταν ενοχλητικος οποιος μουλεγε για διακοπη , και του το ξεκοβα ....................................

----------


## buk

> Απαντω , διοτι αν δεν θελει ο ιδιος να διακοψει την χρηση αλκοολ , δεν μπορει κανεις να τον πεισει για το αντιθετο , απλως του λες τι ειναι ασφαλεστερο ................τζαμπα λογια η πειθω για διακοπη , αν κρινω απο μενα , και σεβομαι την ελευθερη βουληση του καθενος , οποιαδηποτε κι αν ειναι αυτη , αν θελει να πηδηξει απο μια ταρατσα , δεν ειμαι εγω αυτος που θα τον μεταπεισει , οπως δεν μπορει κανεις να με μεταπεισει απ το να κινουμαι με 300-310 χλμ/ωρα στην Εθνικη με την μηχανη μου ................. το αλκοολ , το εκοψα οταν ΕΓΩ ηθελα , πριν , δεν ακουγα κανεναν , απλα γινοταν ενοχλητικος οποιος μουλεγε για διακοπη , και του το ξεκοβα ....................................


Σωστός........

----------


## καθρεπτης

Μακ δυστυχώς δεν είδα συμβουλές για ασφαλή χρήση όσο διάβασα αλλά κουβέντα για την χρήση... από ανούσια έως επιβεβαιωτική, βέβαια είμαι και λίγο κομπλεξική με κάποια πράγματα και αρκετά ακριβολόγος, και από το να λες σε κάποιον να κόψει την χρήση μέχρι το να τον παροτρύνεις με πλάγιους τρόπους να κάνει υπάρχει τεράστιααα απόσταση

----------


## Macgyver

Οντως , Καθρεπτη , δεν υπαρχουν συμβουλες για ασφαλη χρηση , γιατι δεν υπαρχει ασφαλης χρηση οταν το ριχνεις στο ποτο ........ ανουσια γιατι ειναι η κουβεντα ? πως μπορεις να θεωρησεις μια κουβεντα ανουσια ? με ποια κριτηρια ? αυτο που για σενα μπορει ναναι ουσιαστικο , για καποιον αλλον , μπορει ναναι ανουσιο , αλλα αφου το αλκοολ αποτελει μερος της ζωης καποιου , μονο ανουσιο δεν ειναι ..............να παροτρυνεις με πλαγιους τροπους καποιον να διακοψει το αλκοολ ? ειναι σαν να τον υποτιμας , λες να μην ξερει κι ο ιδιος , οτι το αλκοολ , ειναι κατι δυνητικα αρκετα επικινδυνο ? και βεβαια το ξερει , δεν μαρεσει να πιεζω κανεναν να κανει κατι εναντια στην θεληση του ............ επειδη υπηρξα στην ιδια θεση , και οι καλοθελητες που , ειτε μου στελναν αποκομματα για τον αλκοολισμο , ειτε μου το λεγαν ευθεως , το μονο που καταφερναν , ηταν να μεκνευρισουν , δεν κοβεται το αλκοολ παρα αν το θελει μνο ο ιδιος ο ποτης ,αυτο ειναι βεβαιον , οπως και το τσιγαρο .....................

Aλλωστε , εχω μια αρχη , μη διαπραγματευσιμη , οι συμβουλες ( η προτροπες ) πρεπει να δινονται μονον και μονον οταν ζητωνται .......... εδω , δεν ζητησε καμμια συμβουλη κανεις , και δεν θελω ουτε εγω συμβουλες , απο κανεναν , παρα μονον οταν τις ζητω .........ειδαλλως , ειναι παραβιαση της ελευθερης βουλησης ........................

Και ουδεποτε , αναμεσα στα 8500 ποστ , και στα 130 θρεντ μου , εχω βοηθηθει απο καποιον , δεν εχω ζητησει καν βοηθεια , αυτο που σκεφτεται ο αλλος , τοχω σκεφτει ο ιδιος πριν ...............κουβεντουλα κανω εδω .....

----------


## καθρεπτης

> και από το να λες σε κάποιον να κόψει την χρήση μέχρι το να τον παροτρύνεις με πλάγιους τρόπους να κάνει υπάρχει τεράστιααα απόσταση


και από το να λες σε κάποιον να κόψει την χρήση μέχρι το να τον παροτρύνεις με πλάγιους τρόπους να κάνει )χρήση) υπαρχει....
δεν εννοούσα να τον παροτρύνεις με πλάγιους τρόπους να κόψει... 
όσο για την ασφαλή χρήση πιστεύω πως υπάρχει.... αλλά όπως είπα εδώ δυστυχώς δεν είδα τέτοιες.

----------


## nikos87

καλημερα σε ολους μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω αρχισα αλκοολ πριν περιπου 5-6 χρονια πχ χωρισα και για ενα διαστημα 6 μηνων περιπου επινα σκετη βοτκα περιπου ενα μπουκαλι την εβδομαδα για υπνο και μονο!Μετα το εκοψα και γενικα δεν ειμαι φαν του ποτου και επινα αραια και που για να κοιμηθω πολυ αραια σχεδον καθολου...πριν δυο χρονια επιασα δουλεια για 6 μηνες οπου λογο ανχγους για να κοιμηθω επινα περιπου 250μλ κρασι για να κοιμ καθε βραδυ απο δευτερα εως παρασκευη τα σκ καθολου απο τοτε πινω σχεδον συνεχεια το εκοβα πχ για 15 μερες το συνεχιζα για 1-2 μηνες παλι διακοπη κτλ και επινα μαξ 500-750 μλ και μονο για υπνο!Το θεμα ειναι οτι επιασα δουλεια παλι και ειμαι φουλ στο ανγχος οποτε αναγκαζομαι να πινω περιπου 1-1,5 λιτρο κρασι σπαστα δλδ πινω κρασι κοιμαμαι δυο ωρες πεταγομαι για τουαλετα και αναγκαζομαι και ξανα πινω για να κοιμ και αν δε με πιασει ευκολα πινω και λιγο βοτκα!Το θεμα ειναι οτι πλεον δεν ειμαι καλα ψυχολογικα δεν εχω ορεξη για τπτ και ειμαι ολη μερα στον αγχος και στο στρες και με εχει παρει απο κατω...και θελω να κοψω το κρασι μαχαιρι σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να αρχισω με ζαναξ για λιγες μερες για να κοιμ και να παρω τα πανω μου αλλα και να αφησω το κρασι!δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη επιλογη!Με ψυχιατρο που μιλησα μου ειπε οτι δεν μου δινει ζανεξ γιατι φοβαται μην τα ανακατεψω!το θεμα ειναι οτι με εχει παρει απο κατω και ειμαι ετοιμος να αφησω την δουλεια μου αν δε κανω κατι!Ολη μερα ειμαι μεσα στα νευρα και αγχος αν θα κοιμηθω!να δοκιμασω ζανεξ για καποιες μερες?εστω να παρω τα πανω μου!φανταζομαι θα κοιμηθω

----------


## Macgyver

> όσο για την ασφαλή χρήση πιστεύω πως υπάρχει.... αλλά όπως είπα εδώ δυστυχώς δεν είδα τέτοιες.


Aφου λοιπον ξερεις εσυ την ασφαλη χρηση , γιατι δεν την γραφεις ? ποια ειναι ? πινε με μετρο ? κι εγω , με μετρο αρχισα , οπως και ολοι οι αλκοολες , και κατεληξαν στην καταχρηση .........ειναι σαν να καθεσαι σενα βαρελι με μπαρουτι , και ναναβεις για παιχνιδι σπιρτα ............................

----------


## Macgyver

Εσυ Νικο 87 , εχεις ηδη εθιστει , και δεν τοχεις παρει χαμπαρι , λυπαμαι που στο λεω ...........δεν εισαι καλα ψυχολογικα , διοτι η καταχρηση αλκοολ , αυξανει κατα πολυ τις πιθανοτητες καταθλιπτικου επεισοδιου , εξακριβωμενο ............αμα το γυρισεις στο ζαναξ , θα εθιστεις στα ζαναξ , ειναι ακρως εξαρησιογονα ,και απαγορευεται να δινεις ζαναξ σε ανθρωπους που εχουν προισορικο εθισμων , οπως εσυ , ασε που ειμαι βεβαιος οτι θα κανεις κοκτεηλ , αυτο εκανα κι εγω οταν επινα , κρασακι επινα ,αλλα ποσοτητες , το κοκτελιαζα ομως και με μερικα ζαναξ ................τα ζαναξ , δεν ειναι υπνωτικα , δεν θα κοιμηθης , παρα μονο στις αρχες χρησης των , μετα δεν θα κοιμασαι , και , τσουπ , να το κοκτεηλ με κρασακι ...................ασε , τοχω δει το εργο , ακομη παλευω με τα ζαναξ , δεν κοβονται καθολου ευκολα ......ειναι το συγχρονο/νομιμο ναρκωτικο ...........ενα εξελιγμενο βαλιουμ .........

----------


## buk

> καλημερα σε ολους μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω αρχισα αλκοολ πριν περιπου 5-6 χρονια πχ χωρισα και για ενα διαστημα 6 μηνων περιπου επινα σκετη βοτκα περιπου ενα μπουκαλι την εβδομαδα για υπνο και μονο!Μετα το εκοψα και γενικα δεν ειμαι φαν του ποτου και επινα αραια και που για να κοιμηθω πολυ αραια σχεδον καθολου...πριν δυο χρονια επιασα δουλεια για 6 μηνες οπου λογο ανχγους για να κοιμηθω επινα περιπου 250μλ κρασι για να κοιμ καθε βραδυ απο δευτερα εως παρασκευη τα σκ καθολου απο τοτε πινω σχεδον συνεχεια το εκοβα πχ για 15 μερες το συνεχιζα για 1-2 μηνες παλι διακοπη κτλ και επινα μαξ 500-750 μλ και μονο για υπνο!Το θεμα ειναι οτι επιασα δουλεια παλι και ειμαι φουλ στο ανγχος οποτε αναγκαζομαι να πινω περιπου 1-1,5 λιτρο κρασι σπαστα δλδ πινω κρασι κοιμαμαι δυο ωρες πεταγομαι για τουαλετα και αναγκαζομαι και ξανα πινω για να κοιμ και αν δε με πιασει ευκολα πινω και λιγο βοτκα!Το θεμα ειναι οτι πλεον δεν ειμαι καλα ψυχολογικα δεν εχω ορεξη για τπτ και ειμαι ολη μερα στον αγχος και στο στρες και με εχει παρει απο κατω...και θελω να κοψω το κρασι μαχαιρι σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να αρχισω με ζαναξ για λιγες μερες για να κοιμ και να παρω τα πανω μου αλλα και να αφησω το κρασι!δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη επιλογη!Με ψυχιατρο που μιλησα μου ειπε οτι δεν μου δινει ζανεξ γιατι φοβαται μην τα ανακατεψω!το θεμα ειναι οτι με εχει παρει απο κατω και ειμαι ετοιμος να αφησω την δουλεια μου αν δε κανω κατι!Ολη μερα ειμαι μεσα στα νευρα και αγχος αν θα κοιμηθω!να δοκιμασω ζανεξ για καποιες μερες?εστω να παρω τα πανω μου!φανταζομαι θα κοιμηθω



θΑ σου λεγα αν μπορείς να βρεις χαναχ να παρεις.Αλλα ποτε μην δοκιμασεις να μιξαρεις αλκοολ και αυτα μαζι.Αν τα αρχισεις να εχεις σιγουρευτει οτι το χεις κοψει τελείως και να τα πέρνεις μονο στην δόση που σου πε ο γιατρος.Εφοσον ειναι για το ανχος μονο το ξαναξ θα σε βοηθήσει μια χαρα και δεν θα χρειάζεσε αλκοολ.

----------


## nikos87

> θΑ σου λεγα αν μπορείς να βρεις χαναχ να παρεις.Αλλα ποτε μην δοκιμασεις να μιξαρεις αλκοολ και αυτα μαζι.Αν τα αρχισεις να εχεις σιγουρευτει οτι το χεις κοψει τελείως και να τα πέρνεις μονο στην δόση που σου πε ο γιατρος.Εφοσον ειναι για το ανχος μονο το ξαναξ θα σε βοηθήσει μια χαρα και δεν θα χρειάζεσε αλκοολ.


αρχικα σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο για τις απαντησεις σας!Ας πουμε οτι ειμαι εθισμενος στο κρασι αν και νομιζω πως δεν ειμαι τοσο πολυ!Τι κανω παω σε κεντρο απεξαρτησης?
Η γιατρος δεν μου εδωσε τπτ ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα και κοιμαμαι σπαστα δλδ πινω κρασι κοιμαμαι 2 ωρες μενω ξυπνιος αναγκαζομαι να ξανα πιω(αυτο το κανω εδω και 5 μερες) παλιοτερα σπανια το εκανα ολα αυτα για να κοιμηθω!θα μου στειλει ατομο συγκενικο λεξοτανιλ και ζαναξ το προβλημα δεν ειναι να εθιστω στο ζαναξ εστω εστω για λιγο καιρο αληθεια δεν με νοιαζει το αλκοολ και ουτε το θελω δεν πινω ποτε εξω και ουτε το εχω αναγκη!Το θεμα ειναι οτι κατι πρεπει να κανω για να κοιμαμαι για να μπορεσω να παω για δουλεια σαν ανθρωπος!Τι στο καλο δεν με στειλει για υπνο?με μισο λεξοτανιλ κοιμηθηκα 1,5 ωρα και ηταν υπνος για μεσημερι

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Οντως , Καθρεπτη , δεν υπαρχουν συμβουλες για ασφαλη χρηση , γιατι δεν υπαρχει ασφαλης χρηση οταν το ριχνεις στο ποτο ........ ανουσια γιατι ειναι η κουβεντα ? πως μπορεις να θεωρησεις μια κουβεντα ανουσια ? με ποια κριτηρια ? αυτο που για σενα μπορει ναναι ουσιαστικο , για καποιον αλλον , μπορει ναναι ανουσιο , αλλα αφου το αλκοολ αποτελει μερος της ζωης καποιου , μονο ανουσιο δεν ειναι ..............να παροτρυνεις με πλαγιους τροπους καποιον να διακοψει το αλκοολ ? ειναι σαν να τον υποτιμας , λες να μην ξερει κι ο ιδιος , οτι το αλκοολ , ειναι κατι δυνητικα αρκετα επικινδυνο ? και βεβαια το ξερει , *δεν μαρεσει να πιεζω κανεναν να κανει κατι εναντια στην θεληση του .*........... επειδη υπηρξα στην ιδια θεση , και οι καλοθελητες που , ειτε μου στελναν αποκομματα για τον αλκοολισμο , ειτε μου το λεγαν ευθεως , το μονο που καταφερναν , ηταν να μεκνευρισουν , δεν κοβεται το αλκοολ παρα αν το θελει μνο ο ιδιος ο ποτης ,αυτο ειναι βεβαιον , οπως και το τσιγαρο .....................
> 
> Aλλωστε , εχω μια αρχη , μη διαπραγματευσιμη , οι συμβουλες ( η προτροπες ) πρεπει να δινονται μονον και μονον οταν ζητωνται .......... εδω , δεν ζητησε καμμια συμβουλη κανεις , και δεν θελω ουτε εγω συμβουλες , απο κανεναν , παρα μονον οταν τις ζητω .........ειδαλλως , ειναι παραβιαση της ελευθερης βουλησης ........................
> 
> Και ουδεποτε , αναμεσα στα 8500 ποστ , και στα 130 θρεντ μου , εχω βοηθηθει απο καποιον , δεν εχω ζητησει καν βοηθεια , αυτο που σκεφτεται ο αλλος , τοχω σκεφτει ο ιδιος πριν ...............κουβεντουλα κανω εδω .....


Συμφωνώ.. νομίζω ότι κατά βάθος το κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου, αφού ξέρεις ότι ο άλλος ξέρει, δεν περιμένει εσένα, απλώς θες να δείξεις το ενδιαφέρον σου ...από την άλλη δεν πιστεύω ότι όλοι είναι σαν εσένα μακ, πολλοί άνθρωποι ζητάνε την προσοχή και το ενδιαφέρον των άλλων των δικών τους κλπ, το προκαλούν κιόλας, μπορεί έτσι να προχωράν στο επόμενο βήμα πχ να το κόψουν...αποδεκτό για μένα.......το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις τι άνθρωπος είναι ο άλλος, αν εκνευρίζεται ή αν βοηθιέται .......οφ τόπικ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Συμφωνώ.. νομίζω ότι κατά βάθος το κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου, αφού ξέρεις ότι ο άλλος ξέρει, δεν περιμένει εσένα, απλώς θες να δείξεις το ενδιαφέρον σου ...από την άλλη δεν πιστεύω ότι όλοι είναι σαν εσένα μακ, πολλοί άνθρωποι ζητάνε την προσοχή και το ενδιαφέρον των άλλων των δικών τους κλπ, το προκαλούν κιόλας, μπορεί έτσι να προχωράν στο επόμενο βήμα πχ να το κόψουν...αποδεκτό για μένα.......το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις τι άνθρωπος είναι ο άλλος, αν εκνευρίζεται ή αν βοηθιέται .......οφ τόπικ......


Οχι , δεν το κανω για τον εαυτο μου , για τον αλλον το κανω , δεν καθομαι απο χομπυ να γραφω παραγραφους πανω στο θεμα του αλλου , ετσι δειχνω το ενδιαφερον μου , σεναν ανθρωπο που δεν σε ρωταει πως να κοψει το αλκοολ , σε ρωταει κατι πανω στο θεμα ΄αλκοολ ΄, και εγω απαντω , δεν τρεφω αυταπατες , οτι εγω θα σωσω τον κοσμο , ειτε απο το αλκοολ , ειτα απο οτιδηποτε αλλο , μην γελιομαστε , σε μια μελετη , τι σας κανει ευτυχεις , στατιστικως , 1ο ηταν το σεξ , και 2ο το ΑΛΚΟΟΛ , μετα ερχοντουσαν ολα τα υπολοιπα , ζουμε σενα κοσμο που παρακμαζει , που προσπαθει να πιαστει απο οτιδηποτε , προκειμενου να νιωσει εστω και λιγη ευτυχια , ας το παρουμε αποφαση ............................ προφανως δεν ειναι οι αλλοι σαν εμενα , οπως κι εγω δεν ειμαι σαν τους αλλους , ο καθενας ειναι μια ξεχωριστη προσωπικοτητα , δυσκολοτατο να ψυχολογησεις .......... σεβομαι την ελευθερη βουληση του ατομου , αυτο απαιτω κι απο τους αλλους , να σεβονται την δικη μου , δεν θελω στη ζωη μου ' αυτοκλητους σωτηρες ΄, αυτο το θεωρω καταπιεση ................. οσο για το τι ανθρωπος ειναι ο αλλος , αν υποσυνειδητα ζηταει μια βοηθεια , η και αν η βοηθεια που θα δωσεις , θα πιασει τοπο , δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις απο μια δυο παραγραφουλες , μοπρει να εκνευριστει οπως εγω θα εκανα , μπορει να αδιαφορησει , μπορει και να βοηθηθει , δεν μπορω να το γνωριζω με βεβαιοτητα , αλλα με την 3ετη παρουσια μου στο φορουμ , εχω μαθει λιγο πολυ να ' ψυχολογω ' τι περιπου στυλ ειναι ο αλλος , θελω να πιστευω .................

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Οχι , δεν το κανω για τον εαυτο μου , για τον αλλον το κανω , δεν καθομαι απο χομπυ να γραφω παραγραφους πανω στο θεμα του αλλου , ετσι δειχνω το ενδιαφερον μου , σεναν ανθρωπο που δεν σε ρωταει πως να κοψει το αλκοολ , σε ρωταει κατι πανω στο θεμα ΄αλκοολ ΄, και εγω απαντω , δεν τρεφω αυταπατες , οτι εγω θα σωσω τον κοσμο , ειτε απο το αλκοολ , ειτα απο οτιδηποτε αλλο , μην γελιομαστε , σε μια μελετη , τι σας κανει ευτυχεις , στατιστικως , 1ο ηταν το σεξ , και 2ο το ΑΛΚΟΟΛ , μετα ερχοντουσαν ολα τα υπολοιπα , ζουμε σενα κοσμο που παρακμαζει , που προσπαθει να πιαστει απο οτιδηποτε , προκειμενου να νιωσει εστω και λιγη ευτυχια , ας το παρουμε αποφαση ............................ προφανως δεν ειναι οι αλλοι σαν εμενα , οπως κι εγω δεν ειμαι σαν τους αλλους , ο καθενας ειναι μια ξεχωριστη προσωπικοτητα , δυσκολοτατο να ψυχολογησεις .......... σεβομαι την ελευθερη βουληση του ατομου , αυτο απαιτω κι απο τους αλλους , να σεβονται την δικη μου , δεν θελω στη ζωη μου ' αυτοκλητους σωτηρες ΄, αυτο το θεωρω καταπιεση ................. οσο για το τι ανθρωπος ειναι ο αλλος , αν υποσυνειδητα ζηταει μια βοηθεια , η και αν η βοηθεια που θα δωσεις , θα πιασει τοπο , δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις απο μια δυο παραγραφουλες , μοπρει να εκνευριστει οπως εγω θα εκανα , μπορει να αδιαφορησει , μπορει και να βοηθηθει , δεν μπορω να το γνωριζω με βεβαιοτητα , αλλα με την 3ετη παρουσια μου στο φορουμ , εχω μαθει λιγο πολυ να ' ψυχολογω ' τι περιπου στυλ ειναι ο αλλος , θελω να πιστευω .................


Εντάξει έτσι γενικά μίλησα, δεν έλεγα μόνο για το φόρουμ, φαντάζομαι το ίδιο είναι βέβαια......

----------


## Macgyver

> Εντάξει έτσι γενικά μίλησα, δεν έλεγα μόνο για το φόρουμ, φαντάζομαι το ίδιο είναι βέβαια......


Ε , ναι , δεν αλλαζω χαρακτηρα στο φορουμ , αν και εχω διαπιστωσει , πολυ πιθανον να πεσεις αρκετα εξω στον χαρακτηρισμο ενος ανθρωπου απο τον γραπτο του λογο .................δεν υπαρχει υποκαταστατο της φυσικης επαφης , ωστα να γνωρισεις πραματικα τον αλλον , ειναι βεβαιον .................. αλλους τους ευνοει ο γραπτος λογος , αλλους οχι .........οι διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις , ειναι αναντικαταστατες ......

----------


## buk

> αρχικα σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο για τις απαντησεις σας!Ας πουμε οτι ειμαι εθισμενος στο κρασι αν και νομιζω πως δεν ειμαι τοσο πολυ!Τι κανω παω σε κεντρο απεξαρτησης?
> Η γιατρος δεν μου εδωσε τπτ ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα και κοιμαμαι σπαστα δλδ πινω κρασι κοιμαμαι 2 ωρες μενω ξυπνιος αναγκαζομαι να ξανα πιω(αυτο το κανω εδω και 5 μερες) παλιοτερα σπανια το εκανα ολα αυτα για να κοιμηθω!θα μου στειλει ατομο συγκενικο λεξοτανιλ και ζαναξ το προβλημα δεν ειναι να εθιστω στο ζαναξ εστω εστω για λιγο καιρο αληθεια δεν με νοιαζει το αλκοολ και ουτε το θελω δεν πινω ποτε εξω και ουτε το εχω αναγκη!Το θεμα ειναι οτι κατι πρεπει να κανω για να κοιμαμαι για να μπορεσω να παω για δουλεια σαν ανθρωπος!Τι στο καλο δεν με στειλει για υπνο?με μισο λεξοτανιλ κοιμηθηκα 1,5 ωρα και ηταν υπνος για μεσημερι



Και να εθιστείς στο χαναχ δεν εχει αρνητικες επιπτώσεις στην υγεια εφοσον ακολουθεις την δοση του γιατρου.Και ολη την ζωη σου να το περνεις δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει καποιο θεμα

----------


## nikos87

> Και να εθιστείς στο χαναχ δεν εχει αρνητικες επιπτώσεις στην υγεια εφοσον ακολουθεις την δοση του γιατρου.Και ολη την ζωη σου να το περνεις δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει καποιο θεμα


επινα σταθερα 500-700 μλ κρασι την ημερα εκοβα μερικες μερες ξανα αρχιζα...λογικα εχω εθισμο αλλα οχι αλκοολισμο γιατι την υπολοιπη μερα δεν το θελω ουτε πινω!Θελω να το κοψω αλλα αρχισα δουλεια για 3 μηνες και αναγκαζομαι λογο αγχους να πινω 1,5 λιτρο εδω και 5-6 μερες σπαστα δλδ πινω κοιμαμαι 3-4 ωρες και ξανα πινω αλλα τοσο για να κοιμ 3 ωρες πραγμα που δεν το εκανα ποτε...τι να κανω?σταματαω την δουλεια οπως μου ειπε η ψυχιατρος και φευγω και παω εκει που εχω ανθρωπους που με αγαπανε και νιωθω καλα και αρχιζω ξαναξ για λιγο καιρο?κανω υπομονη για 3 μηνες και πινω καθε μερα 1,5 λιτρο κρασι?με εχει παρει απο κατω και ξενερωνω να με βλεπω να πινω 1,5 λιτρο κρασι συν οτι φοβαμαι μην ζηταει ο οργανισμος μου 1,5 λιτρο στην συνεχεια σιγουρα λογικα καποιον εθισμο εχω στο κρασι αλλα δε το γουσταρω κ ο μονος λογος ειναι για να με στειλει για υπνο..τι θεμα ειναι να κανω κατι τωρα που ειναι σχετικα νωρις...

----------


## Constantly curious

> επινα σταθερα 500-700 μλ κρασι την ημερα εκοβα μερικες μερες ξανα αρχιζα...λογικα εχω εθισμο αλλα οχι αλκοολισμο γιατι την υπολοιπη μερα δεν το θελω ουτε πινω!Θελω να το κοψω αλλα αρχισα δουλεια για 3 μηνες και αναγκαζομαι λογο αγχους να πινω 1,5 λιτρο εδω και 5-6 μερες σπαστα δλδ πινω κοιμαμαι 3-4 ωρες και ξανα πινω αλλα τοσο για να κοιμ 3 ωρες πραγμα που δεν το εκανα ποτε...τι να κανω?σταματαω την δουλεια οπως μου ειπε η ψυχιατρος και φευγω και παω εκει που εχω ανθρωπους που με αγαπανε και νιωθω καλα και αρχιζω ξαναξ για λιγο καιρο?κανω υπομονη για 3 μηνες και πινω καθε μερα 1,5 λιτρο κρασι?με εχει παρει απο κατω και ξενερωνω να με βλεπω να πινω 1,5 λιτρο κρασι συν οτι φοβαμαι μην ζηταει ο οργανισμος μου 1,5 λιτρο στην συνεχεια σιγουρα λογικα καποιον εθισμο εχω στο κρασι αλλα δε το γουσταρω κ ο μονος λογος ειναι για να με στειλει για υπνο..τι θεμα ειναι να κανω κατι τωρα που ειναι σχετικα νωρις...


Νικολα, καλημερα, καλο μηνα. Το αλκοολ δεν ειναι παρα η διεξοδος σου στο ηδη χαος π νιωθεις. Με την παρτη σου -- οτι γινεται συνηθειο ναι γινεται αλλά ειναι θετικο οτι ξενερωνεις και λες - ρε δε γουσταρω να μαι ετσι -- εγω οταν αποφασισα να μαθω να το ακυρωνω μεσα μου ως λυτρωση ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια. Οχι φιλαρακι δεν ειναι οτι δεν μ λειπει ή εγινα πιο δυνατη και αλλα τετοια αλλά πλεον ξερω οτι υπαρχει η επιλογη. Αν πχ και εσυ μπορουσες να βρεις την ενναλακτικη του αλκοολ ;;; οκ ειναι ευκολο να πλακωθουμε στο κρασι και να μη νιωθουμε. Ειναι εκεινη τη στιγμη η γιατρεια αλλα ταυτοχρονα ριχνει διαθεση, αυτο εκτιμηση, αξιοπρεπεια και κανει πιο εντονα τα συμπτωματα αγχους. 

Αν παρεις αποφαση να αλλαξεις ζωη και να αποκτησεις συμμαχο την αγωγη και την ψυχοθεραπεια αντι για ψυχιατρο σκετο κ κρασι σκετο ισως να σταθεροποιηθεις καπως πιο ομαλα. Φοβισμενος εισαι. Οχι ανοητος. Και εχω νιωσει το ιδιο. 
Υπαρχει εναλλακτικη. Θα υπαρξει μαχη εντονη μεσα σου αλλά εκει θα καταλαβεις ποιος ειναι ο κυριαρχος. Η ευκολη λυση ή η μαχη.

----------


## nikos87

> Νικολα, καλημερα, καλο μηνα. Το αλκοολ δεν ειναι παρα η διεξοδος σου στο ηδη χαος π νιωθεις. Με την παρτη σου -- οτι γινεται συνηθειο ναι γινεται αλλά ειναι θετικο οτι ξενερωνεις και λες - ρε δε γουσταρω να μαι ετσι -- εγω οταν αποφασισα να μαθω να το ακυρωνω μεσα μου ως λυτρωση ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια. Οχι φιλαρακι δεν ειναι οτι δεν μ λειπει ή εγινα πιο δυνατη και αλλα τετοια αλλά πλεον ξερω οτι υπαρχει η επιλογη. Αν πχ και εσυ μπορουσες να βρεις την ενναλακτικη του αλκοολ ;;; οκ ειναι ευκολο να πλακωθουμε στο κρασι και να μη νιωθουμε. Ειναι εκεινη τη στιγμη η γιατρεια αλλα ταυτοχρονα ριχνει διαθεση, αυτο εκτιμηση, αξιοπρεπεια και κανει πιο εντονα τα συμπτωματα αγχους. 
> 
> Αν παρεις αποφαση να αλλαξεις ζωη και να αποκτησεις συμμαχο την αγωγη και την ψυχοθεραπεια αντι για ψυχιατρο σκετο κ κρασι σκετο ισως να σταθεροποιηθεις καπως πιο ομαλα. Φοβισμενος εισαι. Οχι ανοητος. Και εχω νιωσει το ιδιο. 
> Υπαρχει εναλλακτικη. Θα υπαρξει μαχη εντονη μεσα σου αλλά εκει θα καταλαβεις ποιος ειναι ο κυριαρχος. Η ευκολη λυση ή η μαχη.


πραγματικα ρισπεκτ για το ποστ σου...
καλησπερα και καλο μηνα λοιπον σημερα περασα απο εξεταση ψυχιατρου στην δουλεια(διοριστικα σε 3 μηνο) εκτος οτι με εβγαλε ακαταλληλο για την δουλεια και το καλο μου...μου ειπε νικο φεφευγα και πηγενε εκει που σε αγαπανε...περναω δυσκολους καιρους και για ολο αυτο φταιει ο πατερας μου εκτος απο θεμα υγειας που ειναι απο μια κλοστη στην κυριολεξια η ζωη του ζω την ταπεινωση και την ειρωνια καθε μερα...εχασα τον υπνο δεν κοιμομουν με τπτ και η λυση ηρθε στο κρασι χιλιες φορες εθισμενος μια ζωη στα ζαναξ και ας μη με πιανουν για υπνο αρκει ειμαι ηρεμος παρα αυτο που ζω τωρα!Επαθα κριση πανικου τρεμω ολοκληρος νευρα για πλακα διαθεση καμια κλεισμενος ολη μερα μεσα στο δωματιο(σημερα ημουν καλυτερα απο κεφι) δεν με γουσταρω ετσι αληθεια!Δεν το θελω το αλκοολ δεν μου αρεσει και το πινω μονο για με στειλει για υπνο!δεν με θεωρω αλκοολικο γτ δεν το ψαχνω την υπολοιπη μερα αλλα σιγουρα αμα συνεχισω θα πινω ολη μερα για να ειμαι ηρεμος...εθισμενος στο κρασι ναι για υπνο!Θεωρω οτι δεν ειμαι σε τραγικη φαση απο αποψη αλκοολ αλλα τωρα που πινω σπαστα 1,5 λιτρο καθε μερα με λιγη βοτκα μαζι 1-2 ποτα νιωθω οτι αν κατσω στην δουλεια και το κανω για 3 μηνες θα θελω χαλαρα 1,5 λιτρο κρασι για να κοιμ μετα και δεν γουσταρω να ειμαι ετσι!Το θεμα ειναι τι κανω?που απευθυνομαι?να παω σε γιατρους του οκανα που ασχολουνται με το αλκοολ εκει μου ειπε να παω η ψυχιατρος...?να αρχισω ζαναξ απο μονος μ χωρις αλκοολ για λιγες μερες γιατι δεν βλεπω να μου δωσει γιατρος ζαναξ...αλλα δεν αντεχω αλλο ετσι πραγματικα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω!σκεφτομαι να αφησω την δουλεια και να βαλω ατομα δικα μ να με παρακολουθουν με ζαναξ για υπνο και λεξοτανιλ για το τρεμουλο κ το αγχος!Στα λεω οπως μ τα ειπε η θεια μ που θα μ στειλει τα χαπια μισο λεξοτανιλ μολις ξυπνησω μισο το μεσημερι και ξαναξ λιγο πριν τον υπνο!Το ξερω κανεις δεν ειναι γιατρος αλλα σαν συνταγη μεχρι να παω εκ νεου σε γιατρο πως ?ακουγεται ?να παρω τα πανω μου μεχρι να δω τον καταλληλο ανθρωπο για το αλκοολ

----------


## Constantly curious

Εμενα Νικολα ο Ψυχιατρος με βοηθησε γιατι ηδη ειχα πχ διαταραχη αγχους γενικως, ημουν μονιμως ενα αγχωμενο ημι πεθαμενο αυπνο πλασμα με λαιμο πετρα. Δεν μου μιλησε για την ψυχοθεραπεια. Εγω προσωπικα το ψαχνα, μετα απο καιρο, τι εχω γιατι, τι θα κανω αλλά το αλκοολ παλι στη ζωη μου. Μεχρι που αηδιασα. Μικρη η λεξη. Δε ρωτησα κανεναν και ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα ρωτησα για καλο ατομο. Εκει εμαθα οτι απλα για να λυτρωθω απο τα ηδη θεματα μου εμπαινα και ξανα εμπαινα στο τριπακι. Πραγματι εχω μεινει πολυ διαστημα καθαρη, εχω ξανα πιει αλλα οχι σε φαση πλεον να με κανω χωμα να μην νιωθω. Σου προτεινω ανευρεση καλου ψυχοθεραπευτη. Περα απο τα φαρμακα που σε καθιστουν ηρεμο απο τα στερητικα κτλ. Ειναι αποφαση ζωης. Το παλεψα παρα πολυ Μονη μου και ελεγα τελευταια φορα αλλα δεν ηταν η τελευταια και το να νιωσεις οτι εχεις ενα συμμαχο ειναι σημαντικο αν ημουν αθενς θα πηγαινα ασυζητητι σε ομαδες για ουσιες και πως να μοιραζομαι τον πανικο παρα να το κανω ως εσωστρεφης, συμμαχο σε ενα δωματιο. Ως πρωην λοιΠΟν τυΠισσα με παρομοιο σχεδον λαβυρινθο αυτα εχω να καταθεσω. Σου εγραψα πολλα και με συγχωρεις δεν το παινευομαι εριξα ολο μου το βαρος να αλλαξω επιτελους μορφη ζωης και καταλαβα οτι φυσικα και να θα παλευω με την ελξη μου στο να πιω καθε φορα που νιωθω οτι ασφυκτιω αλλα εχω και το δικαιωμα να ζοριστω να το εκτονωσω αλλιως. Πεφτεις σηκωνεσαι και παλι. Κατι τελευταιο ας μην μεινουμε στην ταμπελα αλλα απλως να σκεφτεις αν σε θες ντιρλα κ λειτουργικο η ετοιμο για νηφαλιο κ πονο. Αξιζει αλλα εχει αγωνα. οσο παιρνεις χαπια κ πινεις ειναι σα να μην παιρνεις οποτε ξανα διαβασε τν απαντηση μου και σκεψου αν μπορεις τι θα μπορουσες να κανεις. φιλικα και με κατανοηση στα γραψα.

----------


## nikos87

να υποθεσω επινες χρονια και βαρια ολη μερα?Πραγματικα θα σ πω οτι ειπα στην μητερα μου σημερα...Μανα πρεπει να φυγω απο την δουλεια πριν την δουλεια επινα 500-700 μλ ακριβως και οταν ημουν με την κοπελα μ μαζι πριν 1 μηνα επινα 200μλ και μια μερα και καθολου!Γενικα αν κατσω εδω για 3 μηνες θα πινω 1,5 λιτρο την ημερα και ειμαι μονο 29...Το πινω καθαρα για αγχος και αυπνια γιαυτο και το αρχησα..το ξερω θα ειναι δυσκολο πολυ αλλα εχω ολη την χαρα και την θεληση πραγματικα δεν μου αρεσει το αλκοολ και ουτε το θελω..γιαυτο και δεν πινω την υπολοιπη μερα αλλα αν συνεχισω εκει θα φτασω σιγουρα..θα αφησω την δουλεια και θα φυγω να παω εκει που νιωθω καλα θα πινω οσο και πριν και δεν με νοιαζει αμα θα κοιμαμαι 2-3 ωρες μεχρι να βρω τον καταλληλο ανθρωπο να με βοηθησει και ψυχολογικα που ειμαι(πριν λιγο παλι επαθα κριση πανικου) και να κοψω το λιγο αλκοολ που πινω..αλλα σιγουρα θελω βοηθεια με χαπια κτλ να ηρεμ το αγχος το στρες και τους πανικους δεν θελω να με βλεπουν ετσι οι δικοι μου!Σκεψου οτι οσες φορες κοιμ τελευταια χωρις κρασι το βραδυ ενιωθα το σωμα μου να ξυπναει συνεχεια να μην εχω δλδ καλο υπνο...να παιζουν νευρα κτλ!Αυτο που ξυπναει με το κρασι ειναι οτι θα παω τουαλετα αλλιως θα κοιμομουν σαν πουλακι...να υποθεσω εσυ το εκοψες μαχαιρι?σταδιακα?πηρες καποια χαπια ηρεμιστικα κτλ?κοιμοσουν?βρηκες την σωστη ζωη χωρις σπασμους και καλο υπνο?στο λεω εγω γτ αν το κοψω σιγουρα θελω θεραπεια για το αγχος και τον υπνο και πριν το κρασι ετσι ημουν φουλ αγχος και αυπνια χωρις να υπαρχει λογος!Μου ελεγε ενας φιλος μου θα πιουμε αυριο καφε?και του ελεγα δεν ξερω γιατι δεν ηξερα αμα θα εχω κοιμ
και σε ευχαριστω για την καταθεση ψυχης...

----------


## Constantly curious

Υπηρχαν παντα δικαιολογιες για ενα κρασι ακομα, μια μπυρα ακομα, κοινωνικα κτλ μετα αρχισα να το βρισκω εγω ως λυτρωση παρηγορια απο το τρεξιμο που ειχα, πριν το καταλαβω το ειχα συνδεσει ως παυσιπονο. Δεν ηταν παντα οι ποσοτητες οσο το οτι ηξερα πως ηθελα να με μουδιασω να μην σκεφτομαι αλλο ή να μην νιωθω αλλο. Φυσικα και αυτο φοβαμαι να μην το ξανα αναπτυξω ποτέ στην ζωη μου, το αλκοολ δεν λυνει αλλα προσθετει.ν Αλλα οι ανθρωποι εχουμε κλιση στο ευκολο μονοπατι λυσεων. Ετσι εχει. Καποιοι περισσοτερο καποιοι λιγοτερο. Καποιοι δεν το ομολογουν και ποτε πως εχουν θεμα εξαρτησης και εθισμου. Παρακατω...

Ειχα διαταραχη ψυχιατρικα οποτε περασε στα ψιλά το θεμα αλκοολ. Στην ψυχοθεραπεια καταλαβα ακριβως τι μου προκαλω και τι κρυβεται απο πισω. Μαχη ειναι. Αφορμες παντα υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν για να βρουμε εκει λυτρωση αλλα αν βρεις συμμαχο δηλαδη εναν ανθρωπο και οχι ενα μπουκαλι θα δεις αλλιως αρκετα. Εχω ζησει αρκετα διαστηματα χωρις σταγονα. Εχω νιωσει ομως και την ακατανικητη επιθυμια να πιω ως το τερμα. Εκει εστιαζω το προβλημα. 

Οκ λοιπον, φτιαξε ενα προγραμμα, γιατρος, καλη ψυχοθεραπεια, αγωγη και καλα ατομα γυρω σου. Ισως δεν προλαβες να ξελασκαρεις απο ολα τα προηγουμενα τς ζωης σου και τωρα ηρθε ο δικος σου χρονος για να βαλεις εν ταξει τον πονο και την πληγη. Δεν υπαρχει ακριβες χρονοδιαγραμμα. Πιστευω στη δυναμη τς θελησης ομως. Εφοσον δεν θες να εισαι εσυ αυτος τοτε Ναι.. ειναι καλο κινητρο για να αρχισεις να το βγαζεις ως αμεση επιλογη ανακουφισης. Σιγα σιγα ...

Το αλκοολ και ολες οι ουσιες ειναι ενα συμπτωμα παρηγοριας προσκαιρης δεν ειναι κατι αλλο. Οποτε ανασες νικολα και σιγα σιγα μπες σε προγραμμα.

----------


## nikos87

> Υπηρχαν παντα δικαιολογιες για ενα κρασι ακομα, μια μπυρα ακομα, κοινωνικα κτλ μετα αρχισα να το βρισκω εγω ως λυτρωση παρηγορια απο το τρεξιμο που ειχα, πριν το καταλαβω το ειχα συνδεσει ως παυσιπονο. Δεν ηταν παντα οι ποσοτητες οσο το οτι ηξερα πως ηθελα να με μουδιασω να μην σκεφτομαι αλλο ή να μην νιωθω αλλο. Φυσικα και αυτο φοβαμαι να μην το ξανα αναπτυξω ποτέ στην ζωη μου, το αλκοολ δεν λυνει αλλα προσθετει.ν Αλλα οι ανθρωποι εχουμε κλιση στο ευκολο μονοπατι λυσεων. Ετσι εχει. Καποιοι περισσοτερο καποιοι λιγοτερο. Καποιοι δεν το ομολογουν και ποτε πως εχουν θεμα εξαρτησης και εθισμου. Παρακατω...
> 
> Ειχα διαταραχη ψυχιατρικα οποτε περασε στα ψιλά το θεμα αλκοολ. Στην ψυχοθεραπεια καταλαβα ακριβως τι μου προκαλω και τι κρυβεται απο πισω. Μαχη ειναι. Αφορμες παντα υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν για να βρουμε εκει λυτρωση αλλα αν βρεις συμμαχο δηλαδη εναν ανθρωπο και οχι ενα μπουκαλι θα δεις αλλιως αρκετα. Εχω ζησει αρκετα διαστηματα χωρις σταγονα. Εχω νιωσει ομως και την ακατανικητη επιθυμια να πιω ως το τερμα. Εκει εστιαζω το προβλημα. 
> 
> Οκ λοιπον, φτιαξε ενα προγραμμα, γιατρος, καλη ψυχοθεραπεια, αγωγη και καλα ατομα γυρω σου. Ισως δεν προλαβες να ξελασκαρεις απο ολα τα προηγουμενα τς ζωης σου και τωρα ηρθε ο δικος σου χρονος για να βαλεις εν ταξει τον πονο και την πληγη. Δεν υπαρχει ακριβες χρονοδιαγραμμα. Πιστευω στη δυναμη τς θελησης ομως. Εφοσον δεν θες να εισαι εσυ αυτος τοτε Ναι.. ειναι καλο κινητρο για να αρχισεις να το βγαζεις ως αμεση επιλογη ανακουφισης. Σιγα σιγα ...
> 
> Το αλκοολ και ολες οι ουσιες ειναι ενα συμπτωμα παρηγοριας προσκαιρης δεν ειναι κατι αλλο. Οποτε ανασες νικολα και σιγα σιγα μπες σε προγραμμα.


μιας και με καταλαβαινεις αν μπορεις πες μου τι να κανω?που να παω?με εχει παρει απο κατω...θα φυγω απο την δουλεια για να φτιαξω τον εαυτο μου..που να παω?αν παω στους αα φανταζομαι οτι θα μου πουν απλα μην πιεις μηνε μακρια..δεν εχω αναγκη αυτο!Εχω αναγκη απο κατι να ηρεμω μεχρι να κανω ψυχοθερεπεια..με εχει παρει τελειως απο κατω εχθες ηπια 2 λιτρα κρασι δεν το εχω κανει ποτε...με πηρε ο υπνος μετα τις 10 και ξυπνησα στις 2..αναγκαστηκα και ξανα ηπια τι να κανω εχω τρελαθει..πλεον το εβαλα στοχο θα πινω οσο κοιμ 3 ωρες δλδ και θα βγαινω για τρεξιμο δεν θελω να πινω 2 λιτρα κρασι..δε θελω να πινω δεν μου αρεσει δε το γουσταρω ομως κατι πρεπει να κανω για μεινω ηρεμος...εσυ κοιμοσουν οταν το εκοψες?

----------


## Macgyver

Αγαπητε , εγω τοκοψα μονος , με μεγαλη δυσκολια 1-2 %καταφερνει μονος , πρεπει ναπευθυνθεις σε εναν φορεα , εισαι αλκοολικος , παρτο χαμπαρι , οι ' νηφαλιοι ' ειναι μια λυση , αν εισαι Αθηνα , αλλιως οι ΑΑ , μην κανεις εικασιες, δεν θα σου πουν , ' μεινε μακρια ' , εχουν μεθοδους που δεν τις ξερεις , και πρεπει κι εσυ να βαλεις το χερακι σου , στους ΑΑ , η ξερω γω σε ποιον φορεα , διοτι, ακομη και μετα απο μια αποτοξινωση , το 85 % ξανακυλα , μονο το 15% τα καταφερνει σε μονιμη βαση ................ οποτε βουρ για αποτοξινωση ...........δεν χρηζει παραπανω αναλυσης το προβλημα .......

----------


## Constantly curious

Νικολα παρε μια ανασα, για αρχη. το νευρικο σου συστημα ειναι σε εγρηγορση. αν θες απευθυνεσαι σε ψυχιατρο λες τι σε σπρωχνει εκει κ πως νιωθεις. σε περιπτωση π σ δωσει αγωγη την ξεκινας αλλα παλευεις να ξεχασεις τι θα πει αλκοολ. αν εισαι τοσο ταραγμενος, οκ, κανε μια αλλαγη, σε 20 μερες συνηθως τα σκευασματα φερνουν μια καλη ισορροπια. κατοπιν ψυχοθεραπεια για στηριξη. ειναι μια πιο ξεκαθαρη γραμμη αντιμετωπισης απο το οι γνωστοι κ τα ξυδια κ το μπλα μπλα. εγω απλα ξεκινησα απο ψυχιατρο γτ ημουν ρακος αγχος στρες συμπτωματα. ημουν αποφασισμενη πως επρεπε να το λυσω. τωρα εσυ μπορει να πας κ να μην εχεις πχ διαταραχη. εκεινος ομως ειναι γιατρος και θα ξερει να σου προτεινει το σωστο.

----------


## kavkaz

αν εισαι οντως αλκοολικος πηγαινε στις ομαδες των ΑΑ και μαθε για τα 12 βηματα αμα το θες εκει θα μεινεις νυφαλιος το λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια εγω ειμαι στο ΝΑ ειναι το ιδιο προγραμμα απλα ειναι για ναρκομανεις ειμαι 13μηνες καθαρος απο ναρκωτικα και αλκοολ και μιλαμε οτι ημουν ατομο που τρυπαγα χερια ποδια...
αυτα που λες να πινεις ελεγχομενα αστο ειναι παγιδα του μυαλου σου οι εθισμενοι δεν ξερουν τι σημαινει μετρο ουτε μπορουν να σταματησουν ολοι οι υπολοιποι που ηπιαν 2 μπυρες η κανα τσιγαρο και τα κοψαν δεν ειν σαν εσενα αυτοι ανεπτυξαν εξαρτηση για λιγο καιρο και ξεπερασαν εσυ δεν μπορεις να κοψεις μονος γτ εχεις την ασθενεια του εθισμου....συνεπως το προβλημα ειν μεσα σου

----------


## kavkaz

ψυχιατροι ψυχολογοι θεραπευτες κοινωνικοι λειτουργει παπαδες και μοναχοι σαολιν δεν θα σε βοηθησει κανενας γιατι εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα η μονη λυση ειναι οι ανωνυμοι αλκοολικοι....δικια σου ειν η αποφαση

----------


## nikos87

> Νικολα παρε μια ανασα, για αρχη. το νευρικο σου συστημα ειναι σε εγρηγορση. αν θες απευθυνεσαι σε ψυχιατρο λες τι σε σπρωχνει εκει κ πως νιωθεις. σε περιπτωση π σ δωσει αγωγη την ξεκινας αλλα παλευεις να ξεχασεις τι θα πει αλκοολ. αν εισαι τοσο ταραγμενος, οκ, κανε μια αλλαγη, σε 20 μερες συνηθως τα σκευασματα φερνουν μια καλη ισορροπια. κατοπιν ψυχοθεραπεια για στηριξη. ειναι μια πιο ξεκαθαρη γραμμη αντιμετωπισης απο το οι γνωστοι κ τα ξυδια κ το μπλα μπλα. εγω απλα ξεκινησα απο ψυχιατρο γτ ημουν ρακος αγχος στρες συμπτωματα. ημουν αποφασισμενη πως επρεπε να το λυσω. τωρα εσυ μπορει να πας κ να μην εχεις πχ διαταραχη. εκεινος ομως ειναι γιατρος και θα ξερει να σου προτεινει το σωστο.


με εχει παρει απο κατω θα αντεξω το τρεμουλα τα νευρα τα παντα απλα πρεπει να βρω τροπο να κοιμαμαι...θα μεινω ανεργος δεν με νοιαζει δεν με νοιαζει τπτ πραγματικα εχω ανθρωπους διπλα μ που με στηριζουν και το ξερω..αλκοολικος δεν ειμαι και το ξερω εθισμενος ναι μπορει να σου μοιαζει λιγο περιεργο οπως στο λεω αλλα αλλο να πινεις 500-700 μλ κρασι να πας για υπνο και αλλα να πινεις με το που ανοιξεις τα ματια σου να ψαχνεις ποτο..φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα κοιμαμαι και θα παθω τπτ απο τον πανικο!αυτο ειναι που φοβαμαι τπτ αλλο...με παθολογο που του ειπα πινω 500-700 μλ και τον καρδιολογο δεν με ειπαν αλκοολικο παντως απλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι αυτο λυση..ακριβως οπως στο λεω!Η ψυχιατρος δεν με ειπε αλκοολικο απλα μου ειπε να το κοψω και να παω σε κεντρο για συβουλες να στο σταματησω...πραγματικα θα παω απο εβδομαδα στους αα να δω τι θα μου πουν...αναγκαζομαι να πινω 1,5 κρασι επειδη ειμαι ετσι απο το αγχος!το σκεφτομαι συνεχεια μα συνεχεια λεω δεν γινεται δεν μπορει!Εσυ μονος το εκοψες?να υποθεσω επινες τα βαρια?βοτκες κτλ?τωρα καττι πρεπει να κανω γτ αμα ο οργανισμος συνηθισει τα 1,5 λιτρο θα εχω θεμα...ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος ειναι ο υπνος γιαυτο και επινα κρασι...

----------


## nikos87

> Αγαπητε , εγω τοκοψα μονος , με μεγαλη δυσκολια 1-2 %καταφερνει μονος , πρεπει ναπευθυνθεις σε εναν φορεα , εισαι αλκοολικος , παρτο χαμπαρι , οι ' νηφαλιοι ' ειναι μια λυση , αν εισαι Αθηνα , αλλιως οι ΑΑ , μην κανεις εικασιες, δεν θα σου πουν , ' μεινε μακρια ' , εχουν μεθοδους που δεν τις ξερεις , και πρεπει κι εσυ να βαλεις το χερακι σου , στους ΑΑ , η ξερω γω σε ποιον φορεα , διοτι, ακομη και μετα απο μια αποτοξινωση , το 85 % ξανακυλα , μονο το 15% τα καταφερνει σε μονιμη βαση ................ οποτε βουρ για αποτοξινωση ...........δεν χρηζει παραπανω αναλυσης το προβλημα .......


αλκοολικος νομιζα πως ηταν αυτος που πινει καθε μερα ολη μερα εθισμενος ναι το πιστευω αυτα ειναι λογια της ψυχιατρου!Θες να μας την εμπειρια σου?εσυ προφανως και δεν κοιμοσουν για να τα επινες για υπνο σωστα?να υποθεσω εκοψες το κρασι μονο?η και τα ζαναξ?δεν γινεται να το εκοψες μονος σου μαζι και ζαναξ...ποτε κοιμοσουν?

----------


## nikos87

> αν εισαι οντως αλκοολικος πηγαινε στις ομαδες των ΑΑ και μαθε για τα 12 βηματα αμα το θες εκει θα μεινεις νυφαλιος το λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια εγω ειμαι στο ΝΑ ειναι το ιδιο προγραμμα απλα ειναι για ναρκομανεις ειμαι 13μηνες καθαρος απο ναρκωτικα και αλκοολ και μιλαμε οτι ημουν ατομο που τρυπαγα χερια ποδια...
> αυτα που λες να πινεις ελεγχομενα αστο ειναι παγιδα του μυαλου σου οι εθισμενοι δεν ξερουν τι σημαινει μετρο ουτε μπορουν να σταματησουν ολοι οι υπολοιποι που ηπιαν 2 μπυρες η κανα τσιγαρο και τα κοψαν δεν ειν σαν εσενα αυτοι ανεπτυξαν εξαρτηση για λιγο καιρο και ξεπερασαν εσυ δεν μπορεις να κοψεις μονος γτ εχεις την ασθενεια του εθισμου....συνεπως το προβλημα ειν μεσα σου


το καλο ειναι οτι ειμαι νεος,πινω κρασι τοσο καιρο και οχι βοτκες κτλ και πινω μονο για υπνο και οχι ολη μερα...απο σημερα θα πιω μονο μια φορα και οχι σπαστα οπως εκανα μια 10 μερες τωρα..ας κοιμαμαι μονο 3 ωρες την μερα...μεχρι να παω απο εβδομαδα στους αα!Σιγουρα θελω βοηθεια ψυχολογικη αλλα και φαρμακευτικη γιατι απο το αγχος μου τρεμο ολη μερα οποτε δεν θα μπορω να κοιμαμαι αρα πρεπει κατι να κανω

----------


## buk

> αλκοολικος νομιζα πως ηταν αυτος που πινει καθε μερα ολη μερα εθισμενος ναι το πιστευω αυτα ειναι λογια της ψυχιατρου!Θες να μας την εμπειρια σου?εσυ προφανως και δεν κοιμοσουν για να τα επινες για υπνο σωστα?να υποθεσω εκοψες το κρασι μονο?η και τα ζαναξ?δεν γινεται να το εκοψες μονος σου μαζι και ζαναξ...ποτε κοιμοσουν?


Φιλε Νικο, σορρυ που στο λεω αλα η ψυχολογος που στο πε αυτο η χαζη θα ειναι η χωρις εμπειρία.Εχω ρωτησει πολλους ειδικούς πανω σε αυτο το θεμα αλα και αλκοολικούς σε ομαδες.Ολοι μου ειπαν το ιδιο πράγμα.Αλκοολικος ειναι αυτός που οταν δεν μπορει να πιει το σκεφτετε συνέχια και τον πιανει εμμονή με το αλκοολ.Δεν εχει σημασία ουτε ποσο συχνα πινεις ουτε τις ποσοτητες που πινεις.Θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις αλον ψυχολογο.

----------


## Macgyver

> αλκοολικος νομιζα πως ηταν αυτος που πινει καθε μερα ολη μερα εθισμενος ναι το πιστευω αυτα ειναι λογια της ψυχιατρου!Θες να μας την εμπειρια σου?εσυ προφανως και δεν κοιμοσουν για να τα επινες για υπνο σωστα?να υποθεσω εκοψες το κρασι μονο?η και τα ζαναξ?δεν γινεται να το εκοψες μονος σου μαζι και ζαναξ...ποτε κοιμοσουν?


Θα σου απαντησω ................ επινα κρασι , 400λιτρα/χρονο , για 5 χρονια , καμμια φορα τσιπουρο , το συνολο το ανηγαγα σε κρασι , για ναξερω ποσο πινω ..........δεν επινα καθε μερα , ουτε με το που ανοιγα τα ματια μου , εψαχνα για κρασι , κοιμομουν μια χαρα το βραδυ , ο λογος που επινα ηταν γιατι η μερα ηταν βασανιστικη , ειχα κτθλψη , και ειτε επινα για να ΄φτιαχτω ' παντα μονος , ειτε για να ' μικρυνω ' την μερα κοιμωμενος 15ωρα , αφου ηταν δυσαρεστη ................ εκανα προσπαθειες απο το 08 να διακοψω το αλκοολ , συνεχως αποτυχημενες , η 30η προσπαθεια πρπ πετυχε τον 4/2010 .........εμεινα καθαρος για 6 μηνες , μετα ειπα , ενταξει ειμαι , ας πιω λιγακι , ΛΑΘΟΣ , αρχισα παλι να πινω , μικροτερες ποσοτητες , πρπ 150 λιτρα κρασι /χρονο , για 2 χρονια , ο λογος που δεν προχωρησα σε πιο σκληρα ποτα , ηταν οτι δεν ηθελα να πεσω πιο κατω , ειχα ας πουμε καποιον ελεγχο .............. τελικα το 2014 , διεκοψα εντελως την χρηση αλκοολ , δεν υπρχει ' πινω λιγο ' , μια φορα αλκοολικος , παντα αλκοολικος ...........ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα με τον υπνο .........τα ζαναξ , ακομη τα καταχρωμαι , θελουν σταδιακο κοψιμο , το αλκοολ , θελει μια κι εξω , δεν υπαρχουν ημιμετρα , τωρα , ποιος ειναι αλκοολικος και ποιος γερος ποτης , δεν νομιζω οτι εχει σημασια , σημασια εχει οτι εχεις αναγκη το αλκοολ , μπορει να μην εισαι ' τελειωμενος ' αλκοολικος , σαν αυτους που ξεροπινουν ουισκι ολημερις η καποιο 40αρι ποτο , αλλα εχεις ενα σοβαρο προβλημα που χρηζει αντιμετωπισης .......... αν ανηκεις στο 1-2% οπως εγω ., που τοκοψα μονος , οκ , προχωρα , αν δεις ομως οτι δεν ανηκεις στην μειοψηφια αυτη , μην το παρεις εγωιστικα , οπως εγω , που τοβαλα πεισμα , και ειπα ' θα σε νικησω , παλιοαλκοολι ' και τυρρανηθηκα δυο χρονια και βαλε παραπανω , μεχρι να το κοψω εντελως , πηγαινε οπωσδηποτε σε καποιον φορεα , ΑΑ , νηφαλιους , θα κανεις μια μεγαλη χαρη στον εαυτο σου ................οπως πολυ καλα λεει κι φιλος Kavkaz........

----------


## nikos87

> Φιλε Νικο, σορρυ που στο λεω αλα η ψυχολογος που στο πε αυτο η χαζη θα ειναι η χωρις εμπειρία.Εχω ρωτησει πολλους ειδικούς πανω σε αυτο το θεμα αλα και αλκοολικούς σε ομαδες.Ολοι μου ειπαν το ιδιο πράγμα.Αλκοολικος ειναι αυτός που οταν δεν μπορει να πιει το σκεφτετε συνέχια και τον πιανει εμμονή με το αλκοολ.Δεν εχει σημασία ουτε ποσο συχνα πινεις ουτε τις ποσοτητες που πινεις.Θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις αλον ψυχολογο.


επιτελους ακουσα ενα καλο νεο...Εχθες πηγα να κοιμηθω με πηρε ο υπνος χωρις κρασι για 30 λεπτα ξυπνησα και μετα δεν μπορουσα μιας και ειμαι στεναχ με ολα αυτα που ακουσα τοσες μερες...ηπια 750 -800 μλ και μιας και ειμαι απο κατω και μισο ποτηρι βοτκα για να με στειλει για υπνο..ξυπνησα δυο φορες το βραδυ για ουρα και ξανα κοιμ χωρις να πιω τπτ!καθε μερα ειχα και απο μια κριση πανικου ετρεμα ολος!Ο λογος που αρχισα το κρασι πριν δυο χρονια ειναι οτι εχω ψυχολογικο αγχος για τον υπνο...δλδ ωχ ποτε θα κοιμ,ποσο θα κοιμηθω κτλ....οταν πηγα πριν δυο χρονια σε ψυχολογο και του ειπα οτι δεν κοιμαμαι μου ειπε για βαλεριανες κτλ και του ειπα οτι δεν με πιανουν κτλ και λυση δεν μου εδωσε ε τοτε αρχισα το κρασι γτ ειχα αγχος για να κοιμ να παω στην δουλεια!Επρεπε να μου προτεινει καποιο ψυχιατρο να παρω καποια ηρεμιστικα για καποιο διαστημα και να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια για να βρουμε τι φταιει που δεν κοιμαμαι...η θεια μου πχ ειναι απο τα 28 της ηρεμηστικα μπορει να ειναι και κληρονομικο τι να πω?Δεν με ενδιαφερει το αλκοολ στην ζωη μου..το μονο που πρεπει να κανω ειναι να βρω κατι που να με ηρεμει να μην εχω αγχος για τον υπνο και να κανω την καταλληλη ψυχοθεραπεια για να φυγει αυτο απο πανω μου...δεν ξερεις ποσο υπεροχα ενιωσα με αυτο που μ ειπες...πραγματικα ολα ηταν βουνο αυτες τις μερες αφησα την δουλεια μου τα αφησα ολα για να μπορεσω να βρω τον εαυτο μου...δεν με πιανει εμονη με το κρασι με πιανει εμμονη με τον αγχος και τον υπνο...φοβαμαι πχ οτι αν δεν κοιμηθω θα παθω κατι η ας πουμε δε θα κοιμηθω και θα παρω τραλαλα που λεμε...φοβια ειναι και θελει ψυχοθεραπεια

----------


## nikos87

> Θα σου απαντησω ................ επινα κρασι , 400λιτρα/χρονο , για 5 χρονια , καμμια φορα τσιπουρο , το συνολο το ανηγαγα σε κρασι , για ναξερω ποσο πινω ..........δεν επινα καθε μερα , ουτε με το που ανοιγα τα ματια μου , εψαχνα για κρασι , κοιμομουν μια χαρα το βραδυ , ο λογος που επινα ηταν γιατι η μερα ηταν βασανιστικη , ειχα κτθλψη , και ειτε επινα για να ΄φτιαχτω ' παντα μονος , ειτε για να ' μικρυνω ' την μερα κοιμωμενος 15ωρα , αφου ηταν δυσαρεστη ................ εκανα προσπαθειες απο το 08 να διακοψω το αλκοολ , συνεχως αποτυχημενες , η 30η προσπαθεια πρπ πετυχε τον 4/2010 .........εμεινα καθαρος για 6 μηνες , μετα ειπα , ενταξει ειμαι , ας πιω λιγακι , ΛΑΘΟΣ , αρχισα παλι να πινω , μικροτερες ποσοτητες , πρπ 150 λιτρα κρασι /χρονο , για 2 χρονια , ο λογος που δεν προχωρησα σε πιο σκληρα ποτα , ηταν οτι δεν ηθελα να πεσω πιο κατω , ειχα ας πουμε καποιον ελεγχο .............. τελικα το 2014 , διεκοψα εντελως την χρηση αλκοολ , δεν υπρχει ' πινω λιγο ' , μια φορα αλκοολικος , παντα αλκοολικος ...........ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα με τον υπνο .........τα ζαναξ , ακομη τα καταχρωμαι , θελουν σταδιακο κοψιμο , το αλκοολ , θελει μια κι εξω , δεν υπαρχουν ημιμετρα , τωρα , ποιος ειναι αλκοολικος και ποιος γερος ποτης , δεν νομιζω οτι εχει σημασια , σημασια εχει οτι εχεις αναγκη το αλκοολ , μπορει να μην εισαι ' τελειωμενος ' αλκοολικος , σαν αυτους που ξεροπινουν ουισκι ολημερις η καποιο 40αρι ποτο , αλλα εχεις ενα σοβαρο προβλημα που χρηζει αντιμετωπισης .......... αν ανηκεις στο 1-2% οπως εγω ., που τοκοψα μονος , οκ , προχωρα , αν δεις ομως οτι δεν ανηκεις στην μειοψηφια αυτη , μην το παρεις εγωιστικα , οπως εγω , που τοβαλα πεισμα , και ειπα ' θα σε νικησω , παλιοαλκοολι ' και τυρρανηθηκα δυο χρονια και βαλε παραπανω , μεχρι να το κοψω εντελως , πηγαινε οπωσδηποτε σε καποιον φορεα , ΑΑ , νηφαλιους , θα κανεις μια μεγαλη χαρη στον εαυτο σου ................οπως πολυ καλα λεει κι φιλος Kavkaz........


συγνωμη επινες 8 ζαναξ μαζι με κρασι και κοιμοσουν 15 ωρες?ουτε για ουρα ουτε τπτ?μονος μου δεν θα το κοψω σιγουρα δεν μπορω!Απο εβδομαδα θα παω στους αα να ακουσω μια συμβουλη!Ξερω θα ειναι δυσκολο αλλα ελπιζω οτι θα το καταφερω ακομα και αν παω στα ηρεμιστικα θα προσπαθησω να μενω ξυπνιος για ωρες θα αρχισω γυμναστηριο να αρχιζω να κουραζομαι...σιγα σιγα θα φυγει απο πανω μου...μαχαιρι δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω αλλα σιγα σιγα ναι θα μπορεσω..το καλο ειναι οτι εχω διπλα μου ανθρωπους που με καταλαβ και με στηριζουν χωρια οτι σε οσους ειπα αυτα που ειπε η ψυχιατρος γελαγαν...

----------


## Macgyver

Ε , ναι , θα τα καταφερεις , θελει νασαι αποφασισμενος , ναχεις φτασει στο αμην , ειναι σημαντικο ναχεις ανθρωπους να σε στηριζουν , και το σημαντικοτερο , να σε καταλαβαινουν , αυτο συμβαινει στους ΑΑ , σε καταλαβαινουν ......................ευγε για την αποφαση σου να επισκεφτεις εστω απαξ τους αλκοολικους , η παραδοχη του προβληματος , ειναι το ημισυ της λυσεως του , αλλα ετοιμασου για μαχη , με τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο ..................................... η ψυχιατρος ειναι οντως για γελια ................... καλα , 8-9 ζαναξ + καναδυο λιτρα κρασακι , + αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα νερου , μην παθουμε κι αφυδατωση , στο κατουρημα κολλησες ? εχω μπανιο μες το δωματιο μου ...............

----------


## buk

> επιτελους ακουσα ενα καλο νεο...Εχθες πηγα να κοιμηθω με πηρε ο υπνος χωρις κρασι για 30 λεπτα ξυπνησα και μετα δεν μπορουσα μιας και ειμαι στεναχ με ολα αυτα που ακουσα τοσες μερες...ηπια 750 -800 μλ και μιας και ειμαι απο κατω και μισο ποτηρι βοτκα για να με στειλει για υπνο..ξυπνησα δυο φορες το βραδυ για ουρα και ξανα κοιμ χωρις να πιω τπτ!καθε μερα ειχα και απο μια κριση πανικου ετρεμα ολος!Ο λογος που αρχισα το κρασι πριν δυο χρονια ειναι οτι εχω ψυχολογικο αγχος για τον υπνο...δλδ ωχ ποτε θα κοιμ,ποσο θα κοιμηθω κτλ....οταν πηγα πριν δυο χρονια σε ψυχολογο και του ειπα οτι δεν κοιμαμαι μου ειπε για βαλεριανες κτλ και του ειπα οτι δεν με πιανουν κτλ και λυση δεν μου εδωσε ε τοτε αρχισα το κρασι γτ ειχα αγχος για να κοιμ να παω στην δουλεια!Επρεπε να μου προτεινει καποιο ψυχιατρο να παρω καποια ηρεμιστικα για καποιο διαστημα και να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια για να βρουμε τι φταιει που δεν κοιμαμαι...η θεια μου πχ ειναι απο τα 28 της ηρεμηστικα μπορει να ειναι και κληρονομικο τι να πω?Δεν με ενδιαφερει το αλκοολ στην ζωη μου..το μονο που πρεπει να κανω ειναι να βρω κατι που να με ηρεμει να μην εχω αγχος για τον υπνο και να κανω την καταλληλη ψυχοθεραπεια για να φυγει αυτο απο πανω μου...δεν ξερεις ποσο υπεροχα ενιωσα με αυτο που μ ειπες...πραγματικα ολα ηταν βουνο αυτες τις μερες αφησα την δουλεια μου τα αφησα ολα για να μπορεσω να βρω τον εαυτο μου...δεν με πιανει εμονη με το κρασι με πιανει εμμονη με τον αγχος και τον υπνο...φοβαμαι πχ οτι αν δεν κοιμηθω θα παθω κατι η ας πουμε δε θα κοιμηθω και θα παρω τραλαλα που λεμε...φοβια ειναι και θελει ψυχοθεραπεια



Αντε καλυ τυχη σου ευχομε.Θα πιω ενα για σενα για να μην χρειαστει να πιειε εσυ.

----------


## nikos87

το παλευω καθε μερα μεσα μου...εχθες προσπαθουσα να κοιμηθω ματαια ομως το καλο ειναι οτι ηπια περιπου 600 μλ κρασι ξυπναγα ξανα κοιμομουν και το ιδιο πηγα και δυο 2 φορες τουαλετα..με στεναχαρει το ολο γεγονος πολυ..σκεφτομαι να μην παω στους αα για καπου διαβασα οτι ειναι κατι σαν εκκλησια κτλ δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος...Σκεφτομαι να παω μια επισκεψη στους 18 και ανω που ειναι στο ψυχιατρειο Αθηνων εχω ολη την καλη διαθεση να φυγω απ ολο αυτο δεν το γουσταρω δε το θελω δεν μου αρεσει..

----------


## buk

> το παλευω καθε μερα μεσα μου...εχθες προσπαθουσα να κοιμηθω ματαια ομως το καλο ειναι οτι ηπια περιπου 600 μλ κρασι ξυπναγα ξανα κοιμομουν και το ιδιο πηγα και δυο 2 φορες τουαλετα..με στεναχαρει το ολο γεγονος πολυ..σκεφτομαι να μην παω στους αα για καπου διαβασα οτι ειναι κατι σαν εκκλησια κτλ δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος...Σκεφτομαι να παω μια επισκεψη στους 18 και ανω που ειναι στο ψυχιατρειο Αθηνων εχω ολη την καλη διαθεση να φυγω απ ολο αυτο δεν το γουσταρω δε το θελω δεν μου αρεσει..



Και εγω ετσι ξέρω.Γενικα αναφέρουν πολυ τον θεο οτι τους βοήθησε να κοψουν το ποτο κτλπ.Παρολο που πιστευω στον θεο και παω εκκλησια μια φορα την βδομαδα και εχω ζητησει βοήθεια σε πολλα θεματα, ποτε δεν θα ζηταγα στο θεμα του ποτου.Εκει μονο εσυ και ο εαυτος σου μπορουν να το αποφασισουν αυτο.

----------


## tak71

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Μην είσαι τόσο αρνητικός με τους ΑΑ φίλε. Έχω πάει ως επισκέπτης στους ΑΑ και στους ΝΑ, δεν αναφέρονται σε θεό, αλλά σε κάποια ανώτερη δύναμη η οποία δεν ονοματίζεται. Για πολλούς, υποθέτω, η ανώτερη δύναμη μπορεί να είναι ο εαυτός τους - καταλαβαίνεις με ποια έννοια, ότι όλοι έχουμε δυνάμεις μέσα μας που ίσως να μην τις ξέρουμε. Εγώ σου προτείνω να πας και να δεις. Γενικά, μην ακούς ότι το τάδε πρόγραμμα ή μέθοδος είναι το καλύτερο, γιατί αυτό που λειτούργησε σε κάποιον, για κάποιον άλλο μπορεί να μη δουλεύει. Οι ΑΑ νομίζω είναι το πιο εύκολα προσβάσιμο, δε χρειάζεται τίποτα, απλώς βρίσκεις πότε έχουν ανοιχτή συνάντηση και πας. Και μην κολλήσεις σε κάτι τελετουργικά που γίνονται στο τέλος, που πιάνονται όλοι από το χέρι για την προσευχή και το περάσεις για θρησκεία, παραθρησκεία και ξέρω γω τι άλλο, δες το λίγο χαλαρά.. Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι.

----------


## Macgyver

> Και εγω ετσι ξέρω.Γενικα αναφέρουν πολυ τον θεο οτι τους βοήθησε να κοψουν το ποτο κτλπ.Παρολο που πιστευω στον θεο και παω εκκλησια μια φορα την βδομαδα και εχω ζητησει βοήθεια σε πολλα θεματα, ποτε δεν θα ζηταγα στο θεμα του ποτου.Εκει μονο εσυ και ο εαυτος σου μπορουν να το αποφασισουν αυτο.


Σε τετοια θεματα , παντα ζηταω την βοηθεια του Θεου , αμα δεν την ζητησεις για την υγεια συ , για ποιο πραμα θα την ζητησεις ? για να γινεις πλουσιος ? εννοειται οτι εβαλα κι εγω το χερακι μου , δεν αφηνω τα παντα στον Θεο , αλλα αυτη η πιστη , εμενα τουλαχιστον μου δινει δυναμη ........

----------

